# Lionel 711 Switch Part



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm trying to find a piece for a Lionel 711 switch, it's broken in one that I have here. I'm not sure what it's called, but it's the piece that the moving switch track pivots on.

Anyone got any idea where I'd fine one? I know, it's a long shot. 








[/IMG]


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wish I had a better tip ...

A candidate for JB Weld, perhaps?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's nice to try for the longshot. Sometimes it takes more. Buy more switches, there is a lot of four on ebay now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think I want a bunch more broken switches.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha JB weld and a hotel key card 
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I don't travel as much as TJ, so that's a problem. 

Truthfully, after examining these parts, I think that fixing them is probably not practical. They have to be pretty much the exact shape and thickness.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't think I want a bunch more broken switches.


So is that the common broken part for this type of switch?

I am not familiar with the 711.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not familiar enough to know. I found a guy over at OGR that's sending me the two parts for the price of postage! It'll be interesting to get it back together. I got the motor all refurbished and working.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After looking closer, I found I had another part broken, that's why I say two parts.


----------

